# <P> vertical spacing differs in IE and FF



## Akumos (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone know why this could happen or whould I have to post my code? Firsfox looks like it has a 1.5pt line space but IE looks normal.

Thanks
Akumos


----------



## Disparia (Apr 15, 2011)

My simple test didn't show any difference. I'd guess that it's coming from a misinterpretation of your styling by one of the browsers.

Could you post a bit of the code, or at least enough to replicate what you're seeing?


----------



## Akumos (Apr 15, 2011)

The code is ALL over the place (made in dreamweaver by an ameture lol):



Thanks for looking!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2011)

use css attribute margin to set it to the same for all browsers


----------



## Akumos (Apr 15, 2011)

lol sorry W1zzard, how do I do that?


----------



## Zyon (Apr 16, 2011)

```
element_name/class_name/id :
{
     margin: #(px/em/etc etc);
}
```

Example

```
body,td,th {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
a:link {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
a:visited {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
a:hover {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
a:active {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
.bbGrey {
	[B]margin: 5px;[/B]
}
```

Just add the property into enclosing bracket of which ever html element you need to change. (margin: 5px means 5 pixels margin on all sides for each of the element that you specified using the selector before the braces)


----------



## Akumos (Apr 16, 2011)

I;ve worked out that FF is displaying 10pt font whereas IE is displaying 12pt...

Even if I put fixed font sizes in HTML and CSS body tags!


----------



## Zyon (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't suppose you're trying to make the webpage work properly in IE6? Life sucks with IE6 but I suppose you could set up a massive styling (like some form of 'master reset') with many of the selectors that you're going to use like:


```
html, body, p, ul, li, blah blah blah...
{
     (style 1);
     (style 2);
     ...
}
```

Or, you could get them to just ctrl+ or ctrl- to increase/decrease font size when they are browsing  (sarcasm)

Yes, working with IE is a pain because they make up their own rules in rendering a text, the preception of 10pt in Firefox and IE may differ.


----------



## Akumos (Apr 16, 2011)

So Annoying! Never had this problem before because I've never had to align eveything so perfectly!

Thanks


----------

